# How about the new turkey proc.???



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I just picked up the new turkey proc and there's alot of changes. 

#'s, hunting areas and dates.

I filled my tag last year after 5 years of putting in and to my suprise there's no more waiting period this year, so I'm back in the game.

Whats the pro's and con's of the turkey changes in your guys opion??? Number are up and the turkeys are doing well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the number of tag going up is good. i think there should be a waiting time aleast two years.But we will see how thing go this year. i cant draw a tag even if they gave a 1000 tags for one hunt. :lol: what i seen im happy with it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

ClintW said:


> to my suprise there's no more waiting period this year, so I'm back in the game.


I just peed my pants a little...from excitment!

*OOO*


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see any harm in liberalizing the numbers. If you're shooting only Toms- you aren't really affecting the population-- assuming at least one gets away.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

are gobblers are growing like mad house and that a good thing. yea where not going to hurt them by shooting toms only. i hope i get a tag this year.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I have seen tons of turkeys when in go up to my in-laws up by Midway (wasatch county). This weekend I saw like 40-50. They are everywhere!


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I think there will be so many people out there with tags this year. 
There will be alot of over crowding, like the opening of the general rifle deer.

Alot of the B and M'ing people that have not drew a tag in the previous years will get their anwser this year. :shock:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm cunfused??? What's b & m ing?? :?


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

It's also a surprise you can take a Rio, or a Merriam tom if the species is on your hunting unit!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

What's with the Southern Region having 1,802 permits , as well as the Central Region having 748, and the Northern Region 614 permits. I didn't realize we had that many tom's?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Im not sure what to think about the increased tags. Its a good thing of course. Im just a little worried that after 6 years of waiting the area I wanted to hunt is going to be pretty crowded. If anyone has any suggestions on a good area with few tags PM me please! I dont want to waste these points!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not worried, my buddy drew last year and we never saw another hunter. We were in the 'secret' spot though.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Im just a little worried that after 6 years of waiting the area I wanted to hunt is going to be pretty crowded.


No need to worry (at least if I understand the new regs correctly.)

The "Limited Entry" units seem to be pretty much the same, so as long as you put in for that and not the new "extended late season" you will have no more competition than before.

Good luck,

caleb 8)


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Is the new Proc. online?
I couldn't find it.


Never mind  

Found it.


----------

